# Boob talk!



## Shoediva (Oct 11, 2004)

*It's not easy finding that perfect bra, read along some great tips to finding that perfect fit....*

*Seven steps to the perfect bra* 



No more poking, jabbing, sagging or snagging

By Linnea Leaver Mavrides

Oh, the bra -- symbol of both the bounty and the burden of womanhood. Our brassieres support us from dawn till dusk, lift us up when we're down and help us appear perky when we're feeling flat. Then they proceed to stab us in the back (or the side) when we're not looking!

Bras may be a necessity, but as women know all too well, a good one is difficult to find. According to BareNecessities.com, a lingerie Web site, 70% of women wear the wrong-size bra. Beat the odds! Don't settle for the painful, imperfect or just plain unflattering. "Finding the perfect bra is about taking the time, going to a place that knows what they're doing, being relaxed and trying on plenty," says Jackie Hill of the New York City bra boutique Lingerie and Company. Here's our seven-step guide to finding the right bra for you.

Ditch the department stores. If you want a bra that will fit and last, "Go into a lingerie shop, not a big megastore," says Hill. "People in department stores aren't trained to fit bras. They're just there to sell them."

*Get your stats.* It's good to go bra-hunting with a band (number) and cup (letter) size in mind, so you at least know where to start. To get these measurements, you need a tape measure and possibly someone to assist you. For band sizing, hold the tape measure around your rib cage, just below your breasts. If the number is even, that's your band size; if it's odd, round up to the next even number. To determine your cup size, measure around the fullest part of your bust; from this, subtract your band measurement. Each inch of difference equals a cup size. If the difference is one inch, you're an A cup; two inches, a B; three inches, a C; four inches, a D, and so on. Keep in mind that your size may change over the course of your life due to weight fluctuation and pregnancy; remeasure yourself at least once every two years.

*Ask for advice.* Even if you think you know your cup, size and style preference, be open to a trained professional's opinions about how your breasts look -- and how they could look better.

*Take it off!* Got a boob problem you're too embarrassed to share? Whether you're frustrated by sagging, protruding nipples or simply smallness, get it off your chest so you can get expert advice. The fact is, saleswomen have heard it all before -- and seen it, too. Stop thinking twice about being topless in front of a stranger and let her help you! Among the most common complaints Hill hears: "I need uplift," "I'm too low," "I want cleavage," and "I want my breasts to be farther apart." There is a bra out there to solve all those problems, but you need to get someone to point you in the right direction. For example, for a perkier chest, Hill recommends lined bras from brands such as Chantelle, Wacoal, Lejaby and La Perla.

*Try and try again*. Measurements aren't the be-all and end-all. "Numbers don't mean a thing" when it comes to how a specific bra is going to feel and look on your body, says Hill. You can't just walk in and grab a bra off the rack; trial and error is vital. Once you find one that fits like a dream, why not buy a few so you can be comfy and curvy every day of the week?

*Be picky about fit.* According to the lingerie Web site Herroom.com, a well-fitting bra will sit level in the front and back and will not ride up. Also, your breasts should not bulge out over the cup or under the band. A new bra should fit on its loosest setting, since you may need to tighten it as it stretches from wear. Underwire bras should rest flat against your breast bone and not jab you anywhere. Herroom.com offers this test for fit: With the bra on its loosest setting, ask someone to put her hand flat on your back beneath the bra's hooks, then turn her hand 90 degrees away from your body (so only the side of her hand is touching your back). Her hand should be very firmly wedged, and she should not be able to pull the bra farther away from your back.

*Pay up.* The hard truth is that higher-quality bras tend to have heftier price tags. Many common complaints, such as underwire pain, are due to poor bra quality, says Hill. Consider bra-buying an investment in both your breast health and your mental health.


----------



## Tinydancer (Oct 11, 2004)

*Great info Diva!*

Now how about some lack thereof boob talk!






Originally Posted by *shoediva* *It's not easy finding that perfect bra, read along some great tips to finding that perfect fit....*
*Seven steps to the perfect bra* 



No more poking, jabbing, sagging or snagging

By Linnea Leaver Mavrides

Oh, the bra -- symbol of both the bounty and the burden of womanhood. Our brassieres support us from dawn till dusk, lift us up when we're down and help us appear perky when we're feeling flat. Then they proceed to stab us in the back (or the side) when we're not looking!

Bras may be a necessity, but as women know all too well, a good one is difficult to find. According to BareNecessities.com, a lingerie Web site, 70% of women wear the wrong-size bra. Beat the odds! Don't settle for the painful, imperfect or just plain unflattering. "Finding the perfect bra is about taking the time, going to a place that knows what they're doing, being relaxed and trying on plenty," says Jackie Hill of the New York City bra boutique Lingerie and Company. Here's our seven-step guide to finding the right bra for you.

Ditch the department stores. If you want a bra that will fit and last, "Go into a lingerie shop, not a big megastore," says Hill. "People in department stores aren't trained to fit bras. They're just there to sell them."

*Get your stats.* It's good to go bra-hunting with a band (number) and cup (letter) size in mind, so you at least know where to start. To get these measurements, you need a tape measure and possibly someone to assist you. For band sizing, hold the tape measure around your rib cage, just below your breasts. If the number is even, that's your band size; if it's odd, round up to the next even number. To determine your cup size, measure around the fullest part of your bust; from this, subtract your band measurement. Each inch of difference equals a cup size. If the difference is one inch, you're an A cup; two inches, a B; three inches, a C; four inches, a D, and so on. Keep in mind that your size may change over the course of your life due to weight fluctuation and pregnancy; remeasure yourself at least once every two years.

*Ask for advice.* Even if you think you know your cup, size and style preference, be open to a trained professional's opinions about how your breasts look -- and how they could look better.

*Take it off!* Got a boob problem you're too embarrassed to share? Whether you're frustrated by sagging, protruding nipples or simply smallness, get it off your chest so you can get expert advice. The fact is, saleswomen have heard it all before -- and seen it, too. Stop thinking twice about being topless in front of a stranger and let her help you! Among the most common complaints Hill hears: "I need uplift," "I'm too low," "I want cleavage," and "I want my breasts to be farther apart." There is a bra out there to solve all those problems, but you need to get someone to point you in the right direction. For example, for a perkier chest, Hill recommends lined bras from brands such as Chantelle, Wacoal, Lejaby and La Perla.

*Try and try again*. Measurements aren't the be-all and end-all. "Numbers don't mean a thing" when it comes to how a specific bra is going to feel and look on your body, says Hill. You can't just walk in and grab a bra off the rack; trial and error is vital. Once you find one that fits like a dream, why not buy a few so you can be comfy and curvy every day of the week?

*Be picky about fit.* According to the lingerie Web site Herroom.com, a well-fitting bra will sit level in the front and back and will not ride up. Also, your breasts should not bulge out over the cup or under the band. A new bra should fit on its loosest setting, since you may need to tighten it as it stretches from wear. Underwire bras should rest flat against your breast bone and not jab you anywhere. Herroom.com offers this test for fit: With the bra on its loosest setting, ask someone to put her hand flat on your back beneath the bra's hooks, then turn her hand 90 degrees away from your body (so only the side of her hand is touching your back). Her hand should be very firmly wedged, and she should not be able to pull the bra farther away from your back.

*Pay up.* The hard truth is that higher-quality bras tend to have heftier price tags. Many common complaints, such as underwire pain, are due to poor bra quality, says Hill. Consider bra-buying an investment in both your breast health and your mental health.


----------



## Shoediva (Oct 11, 2004)

yeah, it got that too!!! thats the only thing I look forward to when getting my monthly friend- the fact they fill up a bit LOL


----------



## Tinydancer (Oct 11, 2004)

*My saving grace too!*

Originally Posted by *shoediva* yeah, it got that too!!! thats the only thing I look forward to when getting my monthly friend- the fact they fill up a bit LOL


----------



## donnamaryuk (Oct 12, 2004)

Mine headed south after feeding my daughter but didnt shrink . I hate my boobs and have to wear wire otherwise i would be swinging them over my shoulder lol.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Oct 13, 2004)

I've finally found a decent non-underwire bra that's made me a believer! The underwires can irritate my fibroadenoma, so this new bra is a miracle!





Originally Posted by *naturally* I'd be MORE THAN HAPPY to give you some of mine gals! I hate finding anything in my size ..as it mostly looks like battle armour!



I'd like to know what kind of bras Angeolina Jolie (sp) wears ..she's chesty and yet looks alot of times as if she's going braless ..and she's not! Plus I do NOT wish to wear underwire ...it's not good for those puppies!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah, I was kinda hoping for a fibrocystic diagnosis, but instead have a fibroadenoma, but that's a long story for now...

I'll have to tell ya later about the bra - not sure what it is off the top of my head.





Originally Posted by *naturally* Underwire also messes or causes fibrocystic breasts ...
So ..do share! What brand/make is that bra?


----------

